# Puppy bites, snarling,....



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Figured out how to start a new thread! Kudos to me. 

Every day I try my best to get Toby to NOT bite me, my clothes, my fingers, arms, fleece, pants, shoes. 
I spend my free time reading. Learning.
Today I bought 3 more new items. antler bone, and 2 large squeeky soft toys.
I figured every time he went for my skin, clothes, fingers...I would put the new big toy in between his teeth and me. 
He liked the antler bone, but only for about half an hour.
I take him outside (finally nice out! ) and it starts out fine..he is really good about going pee right away, "hurry up Toby" my message in a nice quiet way. He does well. I praise him, bring him in (at night) or let him play (day) for a while. Within 3-5 minutes (day time) he grabs the leash and growls ... trying to control the situation. New leash didn't matter. (although I do love my new lease as it hooks on his back and no pull on his neck) He bites at my pants... (soon with shorts on due to warm weather ) .... I continue to work at it... hard sometimes. I have people tell me things --my husband and I continue to discuss trying to figure out the best way to handle it. I keep thinking once I take him to puppy classes, (can't wait til he gets his shots! 14 days and counting!!!) he will begin to learn (as will we). 
I love this forum. I agree with so many things I read here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That sounds like great progress! I have found the forum and training classes to be invaluable in training Maizie.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

do you let him know you don't appreciate the biting by yipping like a hurt puppy and walking away? that's how puppies let other puppies know nipping is not nice.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Maybe he needs more exercise to make him tired. I use a buggy whip and tie a toy on the end and let mine chase it back and forth and catch it now and then, until she lays down and has enough. 

Mine still does the biting thing. I still shove things in her mouth like a Bullie stick or her squeaky rooster. A kong with peanut butter takes a while to lick it all out.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if he is a bright, fun intelligent puppy, and you are all off to a good start. I would try a number of things all together - great that you and your husband are discussing it, as it means you can be completely consistent about handling it. 

Firstly, make or buy a number of tug toys (try cutting a piece of fleece fabric into 3 inch strips, plait three together and knot at both ends), and have one with you at all times, especially when you go outside. When he attempts to bite, offer him the end of the toy for a brisk and fun game of tug, keep away, chase and other puppy joy. Every now and then offer him a treat as a swap for letting go of the toy, and then give him back the toy as well.

Secondly, every single time his teeth hurt you or your clothes, squeal loudly in agony, become a tree and turn away, muttering about horrible shark like puppies. If he continues, leave the room for around 30 seconds. In the garden, go indoors. Make it very clear that the rule is biting to hurt=game over. Don't ban all biting at this stage - the aim is to teach him to be gentle by gradually reacting to less and less painful bites.

Thirdly, play one of the gentle mouthing games with him. There are lots of good examples (I am sure you will find a kikopup video), all designed to teach him that biting does not get the treat, while being gentle does. Reckon on hand feeding him large parts of his daily ration while he learns.

Pups do grow out of this stage, although the weeks until they do it can seem like a lifetime. If you can use the time to teach him to use his mouth carefully t is a life lesson that will stand all of you in good stead for years to come.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

patk said:


> do you let him know you don't appreciate the biting by yipping like a hurt puppy and walking away? that's how puppies let other puppies know nipping is not nice.


I said Owwww at first, then..Toby NO! ... get up and leave, come back .. do it again, my husband says to just say No quietly and redirect (which is what I am trying now)


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Maybe he needs more exercise to make him tired. I use a buggy whip and tie a toy on the end and let mine chase it back and forth and catch it now and then, until she lays down and has enough.
> 
> Mine still does the biting thing. I still shove things in her mouth like a Bullie stick or her squeaky rooster. A kong with peanut butter takes a while to lick it all out.


Yes, I have bully sticks,...and squeaky kongs, balls, bigger squeaky toys.. lol Going to put peanut butter in his Kong today!!!!! 
LOVE LOVE LOVE the pic and hair of your puppy!!! That is what I what Toby to look like!! Is there a name for the style? Toby gets his first grooming done in 4 days!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

fjm said:


> It sounds as if he is a bright, fun intelligent puppy, and you are all off to a good start. I would try a number of things all together - great that you and your husband are discussing it, as it means you can be completely consistent about handling it.
> 
> Firstly, make or buy a number of tug toys (try cutting a piece of fleece fabric into 3 inch strips, plait three together and knot at both ends), and have one with you at all times, especially when you go outside. When he attempts to bite, offer him the end of the toy for a brisk and fun game of tug, keep away, chase and other puppy joy. Every now and then offer him a treat as a swap for letting go of the toy, and then give him back the toy as well.
> 
> ...


All excellent!!! I do have a few tug toys!!! One is braided, the other feels like a soft fleece material. I never thought of putting it in my pocket when we are outside. Will do!!!! We have been just running with me and him, and the leash. lol... I will have to learn the puppy games!! Keep away and other puppy joy. Chase we have down...he loves to run back in forth in the kitchen at times.. lol. I had fun watching him with an ice cube last night! haha
occasionally swap treat for toy, got it...give toy back. 

Bite = squeal .. tree...turn and leave area for 30 secs. 

I think I am waiting for the biting stage to end the most lol.

kikopup videos....great I will google and find!!!! Being gentle gets the treat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, those puppy zoomies are the BEST! Usually just as you are winding down and thinking about bedtime, too. I have hard floors which are not good for running, so Sophy demands that we go out immediately after dogs' supper for what is known as "running round madly in the garden" - and she is now 7 and a half!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

fjm said:


> Oh, those puppy zoomies are the BEST! Usually just as you are winding down and thinking about bedtime, too. I have hard floors which are not good for running, so Sophy demands that we go out immediately after dogs' supper for what is known as "running round madly in the garden" - and she is now 7 and a half!


:laugh: Everytime I read something...other questions pop up in my mind!!
How many threads are we allowed to start? :laugh:

I look forward to the day Toby can run freely in our back yard/garden with us!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can start as many threads as you want. 

You already have lots of good advice here. Play mental games to wear your pup out. You can already be doing basic obedience in short sessions at home. The only other thing I will add is that I don't use really hard chews like antlers since I think they put excessive wear on teeth.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

I got Clair puppy a Volleyball!She adores it.I had to show her how to push it around with her muzzle.It seems to have helped her biting & chewing.She is about 15 weeks old now.Pig ears & feet are pretty good too.I have used them in the past with my other Standards.Bitter Apple spray works on some dogs,You spray it on your clothes,shoes furniture everyday,if they get it in their mouth they don't like it.Except Clair puppy she doesn't care!LOL


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Steffie said:


> I got Clair puppy a Volleyball!She adores it.I had to show her how to push it around with her muzzle.It seems to have helped her biting & chewing.She is about 15 weeks old now.Pig ears & feet are pretty good too.I have used them in the past with my other Standards.Bitter Apple spray works on some dogs,You spray it on your clothes,shoes furniture everyday,if they get it in their mouth they don't like it.Except Clair puppy she doesn't care!LOL


Never would have thought of a volleyball! lol. I think we have one in the basement! I'll have to check it out! 

I bought something from the pet store, sprayed Tobys leash...didn't matter, he didn't care. lol


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

My Scottie pups have always had an unusual toy that is a favorite. It is a 1 gallon juice jug. I throw away the lid and the little collar, rinse it out, and give it to the pups. They love it...chase it all over. It will skid and roll, but not the same as a ball. ANd they can carry it around by the spout. Eventually, the thing will get mashed once somebody figures out how to bite it in the middle, but there is a steady supply at our house. Free toy! 

We will see if the spoo pup likes it, too.

BTW, my dogs' yard is all concrete, so it's easy to push a big toy like this, or a ball around and run really fast after it! And it makes lots of noise, which is a big plus!:bounce:


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> My Scottie pups have always had an unusual toy that is a favorite. It is a 1 gallon juice jug. I throw away the lid and the little collar, rinse it out, and give it to the pups. They love it...chase it all over. It will skid and roll, but not the same as a ball. ANd they can carry it around by the spout. Eventually, the thing will get mashed once somebody figures out how to bite it in the middle, but there is a steady supply at our house. Free toy!
> 
> We will see if the spoo pup likes it, too.
> 
> BTW, my dogs' yard is all concrete, so it's easy to push a big toy like this, or a ball around and run really fast after it! And it makes lots of noise, which is a big plus!:bounce:


I've seen this!! A neighbor of mine down the street has a yellow lab. She plays with a plastic jug a lot! And yes, she chased it all over...tail wagging away as she ran around the year. Awesome!!


----------

